# Non-Cheesy Edits for Youuu



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha The title sounds kindof offending... but I meant Photo Enhancement.
If you want your picture "enhanced" (haha just edited)... but with out the same cheesy processed flares and one circle of color... I can do that. 

I can also put words or something on your photo if you want. Here are some of my favorite edits starting with the first:

My Fave... I also took this picture 









This is a really old picture but I fixed it up...

















Did this one for someone else.... but I did use that goofy "flare" (not quite but thats what Ill call it)












Thanks!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

The first one you did? With the overlayed words in the background? Can you do that to this one? Words will be 'You are my better half'. Thanks you 









And maybe edit the bucket out?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

could you choose some from here. i love your work. 

apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket

my names jade wood and the horse is apache and its competition name is 'A Missing Colour'

thanks in advance


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are awesome. Can you do the first one for me too?

With this picture: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/2784523258_3d002be5e3_o.jpg

And can you just write "Mystique" over and over in different fonts and different sizes? Thanks! 


Oh, and can you do the same thing for this picture, but with "Fendi" instead of "Mystique?" Thanks so much!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2008/2783663189_c79fe4c084_o.jpg


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll work on everyone's tonight and try and get them to you by tomorrow. 
Sunny- I _might _be able to edit the bucket out... I have a wierd program so we will see... ahaha

THANKS  E


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Update: I will be able to take the bucket out for you Sunny  But do you want your pic in black in white or color...? Or faded?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

For Jade: 

















This one was already such a pretty pciture!  I didnt want to ruin it so I just faded it some, trimmed it, and added some text!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow.

i love them. 
if you would liek to do some more i would love them done. 
or if you can do edits/collages or what eva.

thanks


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are some of my pics: Horse/riding pics - a set on Flickr

Choose any of them. You can do whatever you like. 

here might be some more..I'm not sure though.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kailay/


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

haha, this is my favorite pic. Me and Roger.  But it's reeealllly bad quality. So maybe you could make it less fuzzy? Whatever comes to mind that you think might make it clearer or easier to seee, just go ahead and do it!  And then could you put, "look at the stars, look how they shine for you" somewhereeee? in any color?  thanks sooo much!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww, you did a great job! I usually just "mark forum read" in this section - but I chose to look at your thread anyways, and I like what you do!

I'll have to get you to do some for Nelson and I when I get some new shots.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow yor work is amazin
can you do 2 for me ? 
just anything will be cool  
her name is misty & show name :midnight sun
or i call her misty moo , 
up to you



















thanks.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

eventnwithwinston said:


> Update: I will be able to take the bucket out for you Sunny  But do you want your pic in black in white or color...? Or faded?


Faded, please  Overlay?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys! SO SORRY I havent been on and doing edits. I have been super busy with school and field hockey and will get back to work right now! 

Thanks so much for the comments and everything! It means a lot!  
E


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres one of Mystique... 









I still have to do your other one... probably tomorrow since Im about to fall asleep 

And Sunny-- I'll do yours tomorrow to.. I have to do it on my other computer with the edit stuff. !


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you do one of Dozer and me? I LOVE your work. 
Here is a picture, can you write dozer in different sizes and fonts like you did for her^?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

CloudsMystique-- Here is your other picture! Thanks!  E


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, those look awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

His name is blaze. Thank you in advance!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Soooo Sorry. I am fed up with science fair-- my lovely reason for not being able to finish these. So. Heres my little schedule:

Sonny: Overylay with “You’re my better half.” And remove bucket. (Has to be done on other PC)

Ridingismylife: I started one of yours… Finish and edit out something. (On other PC)

IheartPhoebe: Sharpen. “Look at the stars, Look how they shine for you.”

Jackiebitu: 2 pics. Misty. 

Dozer: Overlay “Dozer”. With some touches 

Ogledrillrider: Blaze. Overlay?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

If you have time could you edit mine?

Here is me and Jabez, can you maybe make the picture black and white and then just make possibly the beanbag, or the saddle colored? And have Jabez's name all over the picture?









And here are my favorite pictures of my fiance, can you soften the pictures and make him and roody stand out more, and do some type of writing all over the pictures?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Kansasbarrelracer said:


> If you have time could you edit mine?


Sonny: Overylay with “You’re my better half.” And remove bucket. (Has to be done on other PC)

Ridingismylife: I started one of yours… Finish and edit out something. (On other PC)

IheartPhoebe: Sharpen. “Look at the stars, Look how they shine for you.”

Jackiebitu: 2 pics. Misty. 

Ogledrillrider: Blaze. Overlay? 

Kansas Barrel Rider: "Jabez". Selected coloring. Fiance and Roody pics x2... make horse and rider stand out and add some text.


I added you  Im going to work on some a little later now that Im on the right computer... Thanks!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes. Perfect. No rush.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres your pic Nellie! Not much I could really do about the exposure and quality so I just touched the colors up some and added your text 


I'll be doing Sunny and Ridingismylife's next  FOR SURE. Thanks for waiting oh so patiently!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes that sounds great =]


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Ridingismylife: Another picture... higher quality.

Jackiebitu: 2 pics. Misty. 

Ogledrillrider: Blaze. Overlay? 

Kansas Barrel Rider: "Jabez". Selected coloring. Fiance and Roody pics x2... make horse and rider stand out and add some text.


Heres Sunnys:











And ridingismylifes: (PS Im going to do another one of your pictures thats a higher quality so I can do more with it  )









I attempted to take out the bucket on yours Sunny... I _think_ it worked and I changed the tones and colors. I also overlayed your text you asked for.
I again, attempted, to remove the feet behind the horses head in yours ridingismylife and messed with the tones and added some text. I am going to do another one since you asked for more then one and try and find a better picture to edit 

Thanks, Hope you like them!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Jackiebitu-- Heres your first pic of Misty. Ill work on the second one and some more tomorrow! 

THanks! E


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres your second one!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey!
I need a layout picture for Esirus.somee.com!
I am a show cattle jock, and I'd like for someone to make me a layout picture with the following images of my past cattle that I've jocked...
Cut out the people, background, or whatever, I dont care. but I want AT LEAST one steer or heifer to remail intact where the all of its legs and everything are visible.
Colors could be anything, but the backgroud of the page on Esirus is white, so maybe fade it on the edges so it goes smoothly into the white page background? Other than that you choose the colors.
The text should say my name, Wiz, and if you can, fit in a small #4.
Feel free to add designs/brushes to make it more interesting.

Thanks!
Images:
http://i33.tinypic.com/fmm7fm.jpg
http://redirectingat.com/?id=401X644&url=http%3A%2F%2Fi34.tinypic.com%2F34q1fts.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/122g0p5.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/axbnlk.jpg


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Hey!
> I need a layout picture for Esirus.somee.com!
> I am a show cattle jock, and I'd like for someone to make me a layout picture with the following images of my past cattle that I've jocked...
> Cut out the people, background, or whatever, I dont care. but I want AT LEAST one steer or heifer to remail intact where the all of its legs and everything are visible.
> ...


 
Oh a challenge! I'll definately have to do this on my PC not my laptop and with my other program not Picnik. Its still a little confusing to me-- the program I mean-- but I'll see what I can do and make sure it turns out pretty good  I'll add you to the list! Thanks! E


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you oh so much e! it looks awesome!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

What do you mean by overlay?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

ogledrillrider02 said:


> What do you mean by overlay?


Overlay is if you want the transparent words in the background.


PS: Everyone-- I forgot to post an example... but I can also put textures overtop of your pictures. Like crumpled paper, clouds, rusty metal, etc. I'll try and post an example in a minute; but its not a very good one


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres an example of textures...


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes i would like the overlay to say blaze. Thank you =]


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I absolutly Love this photo! Love how his mane looks, love how my hair is, love just how his head it set!
My name is Katie
His name is Digger.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks so much, ilove them x


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Is mine done??


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow you just do absolutely amazing work. If by some chance you are not too busy, could you possibly do a couple of pictures for me? My horses are my life and I would love something neat I can frame and put in my 2 yr old daughter's room as she LOVES her "ponies", lol. Thank you so very much!!

Can you do an overlay (I believe that is what it is called) with the words "Wild at heart" over and over with this picture?









Man I truly wish I had way better photos of "Halo" my new Perlino filly, I just got her last month, but I took pictures the first day I got her and my hubby had her in the front yard to surprise me. The background is hideous but maybe you would know of something to do to focus more on her. Maybe the overlay would work with her with her name over and over, "Halo". 









Here is one of Scout and I, he is my absolute baby, so if you could just do whatever with this picture, just surprise me. 









Also, ONLY if you don't mind doing another, lol, could you just surprise me with something great with this one, maybe even an overlay with his name "Scout". I have the originals of these 4 photos in my daughters room, but I think it would be way better to have them prettied up some.  Thank you so so so very much.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

hello my name is mandi and i would love a picture done ^_^ 
you may pick any photos out of my album 
thank you 
xo


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)

hi there,
if you're still doing these i'd love one of my pony Elmo (Ohoka St Elmo).
take your pick from the first 9 pics here.. Pictures by smarliepants - Photobucket


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all! I'll get your oders done as soon as I have time... Ive been super busy so Ill try and get them done soon and make another list to make sure I have everything right 

Thanks!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

apha momma said:


> wow you just do absolutely amazing work. If by some chance you are not too busy, could you possibly do a couple of pictures for me? My horses are my life and i would love something neat i can frame and put in my 2 yr old daughter's room as she loves her "ponies", lol. Thank you so very much!!
> 
> Can you do an overlay (i believe that is what it is called) with the words "wild at heart" over and over with this picture?
> 
> ...


sorry i had to quote and then edit my pictures from an earlier post. I didn't realize my pictures deleted from here when i moved them to a different album in photobucket. So sorry about that and i totally don't mind the wait at all, just whenever you have time. Thank you so very very much. :d


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when/if you have time can you plz make one of my horse gypsy [from any of my pics of her !] dont worry about it if you are too busy though 

=]


----------

